# My prediction for MI now that you have discovered CWD



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

After following CWD for years and sitting on WI's CWD Stakeholder advisory group, allow me to get out the crystal ball and read your future for the next 5 years.

1. A discovery of CWD will take place.

2. A lot of media hype will occur and you will be treated to a large amount of news about how devastating this is going to be. This will be partially fueled by you State's DNR

3. Your state will enact a baiting ban. Bait will be blamed for the spread. States like IL that don't/didn't allow baiting but still have CWD will not be mentioned.

4. A percentage of hunters will stop hunting all together out of fear from the hype and fear of the unknown. (Wives will tell husbands that they can't bring the meat into the house)

5. You will be treated to a great deal of info on how to safely process deer and how to avoid the brain, spine, lymph nodes during butchering. You will be told to wash everything in bleach water even though bleach has ZERO ability to kill CWD prions. In fact, the average person can not even purchase a cleaning agent capable of killing CWD prion since you can't kill was is not alive in the first place.

6. Your DNR will go overboard with a plan to eradicate the disease even though this has been tried by many States without success simply because doing nothing is not an option and they will be criticized for inaction of they don't do something. 

7. You will see pictures of DNR personnel in bright yellow HAZ MAT suits with masks and gloves at some deer collection stations. The news media will make it look like a nuclear accident took place thus scaring even more folks


8. Your DNR will do testing/surveillance and discover more CWD than they had originally thought existed.

9. Many farmed cervid operations will be depopulated.

10. Land owners will be asked to kill off as many deer as they can and in general an all out war on deer will be declared. A population goal will be established that will in effect attempt an eradication.

11. Many land owners will not comply and the MI DNR will seek access to those lands through the courts with DNR staff as sharp shooters.

12. Hunters will begin a revolt of the DNR management plan.

13. MI will establish a sharp shooter program that will bait deer and shoot them at night with the aid of spotlights.

14. MI hunters will call authorities sharp shooters hypocrites for hunting over bait.

15. Landowners will be offered monetary incentives to kill deer. 

16. The monetary incentive program will end after it is realized that it's not working.

17. After the first deer season is over, the hype will begin to die down once folks realize that they didn't notice anything out of the ordinary about the deer or deer hunting.

18. After the first seasons samples are taken from hunter and sharp shooters, a map of the infected area will be established and a whole new set of rules will be established for the infected area.

19. Hunting land values in the infected area will plummet. Folks with the means and a little knowledge of CWD will snap up lands at bargain prices.

20. Question will begin to be asked if the millions of dollars that were spent on CWD were worth it. Folk will complain about how the money was wasted and very little was accomplished with it.

21. After two years into the CWD scare, you will hear less about CWD and the plans on how to deal with it will be quietly scaled back.

22. After 5 years, it will be just a footnote in MI deer hunter history and it will hardly ever be mentioned again until another State Discovers that it has CWD. Folks will wonder what all the hype was about.

21. A portion of the hunters that left the sport will have returned but not all of them.

I will not fault the MI authorities for all the actions they will take even though they already know that testing and surveillance is really all they can hope for. They know they will be pilloried for doing nothing and so they will go through the motions so as to avoid any calls of inaction. In retrospect, it will be a big "Ho Hum" event that will be forgotten about in short order. You will be back to hunting as usual before you know it. 

There are two types of deer habitat.

#1 Those that have CWD 

#2 Those that have CWD but it has not been discovered yet.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A plausible synopsis.

I kept an eye on Colorado's as I hunted there at the time, pretty much the "modus operendi" (sp?)


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

It appears that I can check off a few of these as having happend. My guess is that all the rest will as well.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

What happened in the mid-90's after the discovery of bovine TB in wild whitetails. 

That didn't work, either. They just started slowly running out of money for testing, so have done less testing. Please note all the check stations that have become "self-serve" for most of the season...and head quotas that get lower every year.


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the part about how illinois never allowed baiting before they found CWD, but that will never be mentioned when talking about the ban on baiting in Michigan because it _could_ spread the disease


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Very interesting read!


----------



## archerjustin (Oct 22, 2006)

Well put Crabtree. I think you hit it spot on.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Tuesday, August 26, 2008

CWD Stakeholder Advisory Group Wednesday, August 22, 2007 11:31 AM 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/08/cwd-stakeholder-advisory-group.html



TSS


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Yep, and you missed the part about how the world will also come to an end. :lol:


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Your thread is totally correct ever part of it I agree!!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

i like the part about banning baiting then having sharpshooters shooting deer at night over BAIT!!!!!.......what a joke......but we all know its gonna happen....i wonder if it will be 2 gallons or less?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

oldrank said:


> i like the part about banning baiting then having sharpshooters shooting deer at night over BAIT!!!!!.......what a joke......but we all know its gonna happen....i wonder if it will be 2 gallons or less?


Doubtful. They will say that they only do it to make it easier to harvest the deer and quickly as possible. When hunters use those same words, they are blasted and called names.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Doubtful. They will say that they only do it to make it easier to harvest the deer and quickly as possible. When hunters use those same words, they are blasted and called names.


 
Sounds awful familiar.


----------

